# Fred H. Klooster and the Heidelberger



## bookslover (Oct 5, 2013)

Has anyone read these volumes: _Our Only Comfort: A Comprehensive Commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism_ by Fred H. Klooster; 2 volumes (Grand Rapids: Faith Alive Christian Resources, 2001)? Both volumes together run about 1270 pages. This would have been Klooster's (1922-2003) last major publication.

Thoughts or comments? Good, bad, indifferent?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Oct 5, 2013)

I've used it a lot. It's excellent, although the first volume for some reason is better than the second. Lots of historical background on the Catechism. I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks, Wes. He was probably getting tired while writing the second volume. LOL

Anyone else?


----------

